# Pan American Games



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*good luck..*

good luck Jay, who else is on the team?

Gilles


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*FCA Names the Pan Am Games 2007 Archery Team to Rio!*

The Federation of Canadian Archers is please to announce the team members who represent Canada on the Pan Am Archery team to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. 
The Archery event at the Pan Am Games runs from July 23rd to July 28th, 2007. 

*Women Recurve* 

Marie-Pier Beaudet, Lévis, QC
Kateri Vrakking, Toronto, ON
Kristen Niles, Edmonton, AB
Alternate: Rachael Savage, Caledon, ON

*Men Recurve *

Crispin Duenas, Scarborough, ON
Jay Lyons, Winnipeg, MB
Hugh MacDonald, Vancouver, BC
Alternate: John-David Burnes, Toronto, ON

*Team Leader *
Susan Lemke, Abbotsford, BC


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Yo,

I am in the village now. We were delayed about one hour and the plane still took like FOREVER to get off the ground.

The village is nice, I feel like I am in a jail though. Haven't done a lot yet, we have a lot of junk to do still. I want my bags, the village people take the bags and inspect them so we wont have them for a while.

I shoot practice tomorrow and don't compete until the 23rd or 24thish. So I will give more details then.

Talk to ya'll later

Peace

-Jay Lyon


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*TV coverage*

Jay , is there going to be any TV coverage .. if so let us know

good luck to you and the rest of the "dream team"!

Gilles


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good luck and thanks for keeping us posted !


----------



## OLD BUCKBREATH (Jul 19, 2007)

Best of Luck J-ROC !!!!

Dream team? Is Deitmer shooting recurve too :mg:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*who?*



OLD BUCKBREATH said:


> Best of Luck J-ROC !!!!
> 
> Dream team? Is Deitmer shooting recurve too :mg:


and you are?


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

no idea about TV cverage, but I am nearly 100% sure that on 24 we shoot 90 & 70. Then on the 25 is obviously 50 & 30. Then we have chick elim. on 26. Etc etc.


Deitmar isnt shooting but rumour has it, he might try out for the Olympic team...He can do it too.

Anyways, just so everyone knows, my email has stopped working here.

Only AT now for updates.

Peace

Jay

P.S.
Can I come home yet?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Jay, you can come home when you guys get the job done there! 

Have lots of fun and good luck.

Thanx for the updates,

Chris


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*coming home*

Why would these guys and gals give up this globe trotting life style. "D" is only thinking about shooting a recurve so he can travel the world so more,I hear his wife is right behind him (shoving):canada:


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Yo,

Practice went awesome today. I jsut did my own thing and it went well. I had a 55 at 90 with a 7 so I feel that that went well haha.

Big D had better be shooting recurve. He would be awesome to have with at the Olympics. He already won the highest award for Compound Men, why not go for the biggest goal in recurve men?

Anyways, I am going to walk around boardsville Brazil and get some food.

Talk to you all tomorrow after practice.

Peace
-J-Roc


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Good work, and good luck!


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

chav.....


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Mr. Clifton...what are you doing wandering into Canadian turf you marmite eatting koala bear hunting chav?
The athlete village isn't as fun as most people say.

However, heres how I roll to make it fun:
Day one, got my team Canada blazer/suit and wore it around the village. I had this sexy brazillian bird do a double take, then run over and ask to trade a pin. I trade that pin and she wants a photo. I giver the photo and get my kiss.
Then I find some real sexy French Canadian Diver chicks and go to the invillage discotheque. Get my grind on.
Today, diner with the one diving bird and then a milkshake/beer then Disco again.

Lets see if it can be as fun as Germany now haha.

When you can't find fun you gotta make it.

Peace all

-J-Roc


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

hah no doubt u will be :darkbeer::darkbeer: alot!!!
anyone from archery on that plane that crashed, that sucks makes me not wanna fly !
good luck and when i see u in vegas i will bring some marmite and vegemite so u cant try them, then ull proble steal them u chav, and my burberry skaf...

Chav...


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

you chav...lol

god i miss the worlds.

you promise me vegemite and i promise that i will work my behind off here for double gold.

how is your burbary?

vegas will def be good times. bring your drinking game for that lol.

k folk i am going to bed now. didnt get much dances and kisses tonight  once the canadian girls heard i was pals with reed fowlie they ran in disgust. 

and they over heard i was pals with some chav from new zealand


god night

-j-roc


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

hah double gold? im hoping u mean ull send me 2 of ur gold Badges, u proble stole them from Erick anyway u burberry waring chav hah, i dont know about putting the other words we were using on the net cus im sure everyone will know what those mean hah! i will be bringing some drinking games to vegas, like soggy biscuit! hah
good luck chav an keep ur hands an D### in ur pants 

cu


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello Canada,

It is hot out today. The sun gets to like peak heat at like......10am here. Sun is totally gone at like 4:30 or 5ish.

It's weird.

Practice today:

Went okay....that's all I can say. I didn't shoot very much, maybe just 80 arrows. I gots me a massage later and then MORE practice the next 2 days.

No idea why I left so early. I could have had one more day at home but oh well.

No new cool stories...yet. Just letting all y'all back in the wonderful land of snow how things are going....and that one chav from the marmite eatting, dingo eatting, koala bear hunting, didjereedoo, boomerang chav land of New Zealand.

I'll post later on tonight when something cool goes down.

Peace 

-J-Roc


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

:darkbeer: Jay

can you upload any pictures? would like to see wat the range looks like!
im expecting 1320s!


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

you chav. i hate photos so i brought no cam.
1320s? who do you think i am? deitmar? i am not that good lol


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

well if you layed off the 6 beers per night you might be able to! oh and layed of the lay hah.
i have a picture for you, that u will like.
Whens the first day of offical shooting? 

ta


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

dude.
it wasnt 6 bees a night! it was 5.
i will shoot it if you tell me to.
official practice is tomorrow and that means we shoot on the 24 officially.

i am totally shooting goldie at 90 though. greeny for 70 50 30.

i am out though. i have had todays max of team time. now time for me to wander around alone and see what kind of gals are out there for me.

cuz apparently a certain french megaphone says thats my only reason for coming here. like a gold medal or two are not on my mind at all.
oh well.

night all

-j-roc

.


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

Jay. I think its great you're focusing on the important things. In a time of wars and political unrest, leave it to Jay to be an embassador for Canada. Speading goodwill to all and shooting a few arrows in the procces! Nobel sacrifice Jay. :wink:


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Official Practice was today



That is all I have for a report today. I dont have much else to speak about, except that I raced with Hugh in these cool race car video game things. I did a really crappy time the first time around, and Hugh's was okay, averagish, then I went a second time, cuz two recurve shooters peer pressured me into seeing what it'd be like to drive those things after a few :darkbeer:. So I did that and you know what? I drove way better and got a faster time 

-Jay Lyon


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If you get a chance, beat the crap out of some Chileans for us, will you?

People back home will know what that's about... :wink:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Stash,

that is the funniest thing i have heard all day!! 

J-Roc 
your supposed to tell the girls you know me, not reed :wink:
keep on doin what you do best bro, and try not to have too much fun without me.

Peace.
A-team


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Small post

90 and 70 are done.

Don´t know any ranks, didnt stay around long enough to see them.

If I describe my day then this post might get deleted due to profanity.

Have a good day

-Jay


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*After the long distances.........*

Qualification round....

Crispin is in 4rth, he shot a 336 at 70  which was first at that distance

Hugh is in 7th and Jay is in 14th

The ladies are 8th, 10th and 11th respectively.

Short distances today, Elims tomorrow for ladies, Friday for the men.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks like the Canadians did well finishing qualifications strongly
2. Crispin Duenas 1328
8. Jay Lyons 1290
13. Hugh McDonald 1280

I think thats a new Canadian Record for Crispin taking Jays record set earlier this year.

Good shooting guys.

Jay finished strong with the top score at 30!


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

its all good jay, ill bring some marmite over an she'll be right hah
ya dam kangaroo


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

yo
so i really sucked.

it is only the ranking round.
i just have to open a can in matchplay now.

-jay


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

its not your job to suck you know that  hah good luck


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Yo,

I gots one thing to say....probably no one but Clifton is going to understand this.

I am going to go out and buy me some burbary...I will wear it when I shoot and the rest is self explanitory.

-J-Roc


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

hah can you get me a set of x10's while your at it, about 470s over 30 inch, dont mind what colour fletching haha

shooting cant be that bad can it? im sure ur gonna get a medal right?! ur the legendary Jay, from Winnipeg haha 

good luck :darkbeer:


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats what the Burbary is for.

That's my way of getting a medal.

Be a chav about it

Peace

-J-Roc


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

hah fair enuf, stick with what you do best, and thats be a chav!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

All 3 Canadians are in the final 8!!! Good showing guys.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*J-ROC is my hero!!*

J-ROC is in the final 4!!...match scores of 114, 115, 116=345 for his last 36 arrows 
All that practise against Mexicans over the years is paying off big!!;-)

Good showing by Cripin and Hugh both shooting strong and finishing top 8 as well.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks like he is shooting for Bronze against Vic Wunderle right now.

The 116 was a new Pan-Am games record as well.

Give em hell Jay.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Well,

Congrats Jason. 4th is not all that bad, like Ed stated 345!! Most of Canada's compound men couldn't shoot that in matchplay...well, I know I can't right now...lol. New Pan Ams Games record and a Cdn record tie with a 116...not too shabby either. 

All of Canada mens making the top 8 is awesome as well. Way to go! I think you 3 have a solid chance at the Team Event. You'll all get your gold!


Blair


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Yo,

Thanks all. I felt like I gave it my all today. I used up so much mental and emotional energy to shoot the 114, 115 and 116 that I was just PURE EXHAUSTED when it came to the final 2 matches. Still 109 isn't that bad of a score. It all goes to experience now. The problem was that I 9'd myself to death. It's not like my 9's were bad shots either, most of them were SO close.

I owe a big thanks to the coach that I had when I shot! MP was one hell of a coach to have in the coaches box! She's only a level 2 right now, pretty good coachin from a level 2!

It was fun, a bit dissapointed that I didn't medal but whatever. The two guys I shot with, Juan Carlos and Vic are great shooters and they just shot better that match, but whatever, there's always next time.

Thanks again everyone

-J-Roc


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

well done jay! you have ur burberry so go steal on of those medals hah

good shooting!! 345 is great for a dirty recurver  hah
cya!


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks man.

I did alright...still need to do some tweaking here and there.

Ttyl

Got the team round tomorrow and that should be like...alright. We did alright today in matchplay so no reason why we can't win the team round.

Peace

-J-Roc


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*good shooting*

Good job Jay, very proud of you..

Gilles


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello,

I am now out in the middle of no where with dial up internet....my results and updates are a lot slower!!! Anyways, congrats to Every Canadian Archer there!!!!!!!! Both men and woman are shooting for GOLD!!!! Women recurve are going against Columbia!!! Thats right we outranked the USA!!!! Men recurve are against USA! This is going to be a great finals. The men shot a 224 and a 221 which is amazing team shooting. Those scores would win a lot of matches at the worlds! The 221 was against the same mexicans that they beat at the worlds! They ended up tying. The in the shootoff Jay shot a 10, hugh shot a 8 and crispy shot an 8 when Mexico went 8,8,8! What a great way to get into the gold! All 6 of our shooters deserve this! Congrats and way to win a pair of medals for Canada.

Blair


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Edit**** Crispin shot the 10 in the shootoff, congrats Crispin! Plus, Congrats Canada Women with the Silver Medal!


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG, that was close! Our ladies were leading by one point going into 4th round... Wow!


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Yo,

It was great. We could have all shot more tens in the final match but hey, we did what we could. I was very proud of our teams!

Looks like the women didn't need all that extra practice that so and so wanted after all huh? :wink:

You would have all had a great laugh if you could see the vids of the finals, I pulled an "Ed" on one of my shots and still managed a 10.

Anyways, I am out peeps.

Party time

-Jay Lyon


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

www.arcoeflecha.net

Photos

I look ugly during the ranking rounds....:S but the photos of me in the eliminations is when I was at peak beauty  lol

Peace

-Jay


----------

